

Glenn Greenwald on Livestream - teawithcarl
http://new.livestream.com/accounts/4448875/GlennGreenwaldSpeaksOut

======
gee_totes
Watched for 5 min, Greenwald is still butthurt over David Gregory

~~~
wavesounds
You don't have to question a reporters right to report just like you don't
have to question global warming, or equal rights for minorities or that the
earth is round. Sometimes there are dumb questions and David Gregory obviously
asked one.

